# what beanie (nearly 4) said to me



## hellohefalump

Beanie: Dance mummy!

Mummy: Not now

Beanie: Is it because you're too fat?


----------



## mommy2lilmen

aww :hugs: I'm sure she didn't mean it that way. 
When I was pregnant and after, my boys used to say I am fat. People aren't fat really...I am sure she meant it as in big. 
Poor you, dont take it to literally. She is nearly only 4, hasn't quite figured out how to use words in proper context.


----------



## Feltzy

Lol thats the kind of thing my daughter would say. This morning it was 'mummy, you've got spots all over your face haven't you'.


----------



## lizzieredrup

Don't you just love children, my lovely boys always ask why I have a big tummy! and today I was laying on the sofa with my 6 year old and he turned to look at me and said you've got hair there, pointing at my top lip! lol thanks son x


----------



## hellohefalump

LOL gotta love 'em!


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## Neferet

lol I'm sure she didn't mean to offend! My 3 year old brother called me fat last week...


----------



## bump_wanted

Lol gutted for you outta the mouths of babes eh xx


----------



## hellohefalump

So today she told my anorexic sister

'You will eat lots of food and you will get bigger and bigger and bigger!'


----------



## Tudor Rose

my daughter said to me, mummy your tummy is still a little bit big, only a bit. shes almost 7.


----------



## Elli21

My children say things like this to me.
I do tell them its not nice to call someone fat, but i cant exsactly tell them off for fibbing :lol:


----------



## jensonsmummy

Lol after i had my LO i was trying on clothes in front of my cousin who was 5 and she asked me why my side was painted like that (stretchmarks) lol


----------



## Mummyplus3

LOL my 3 year old when told she cant have biscuits or sweets says things along the line of: Because they make me fat mummy don't they just like you. 

Bless her, I have to agree with her though as I am!


----------



## hellohefalump

Today she said....

Beanie: What's that mummy?

Mummy: my razor for shaving the hairs off my legs

Beanie: And your face!


----------



## mamalove

They don't really know the full meaning of 'fat' i think.

I'm REALLY skinny,and when i was pregnant with my daughter i was waiting for the bus when this little girl pointed to me and her mum said 'yes this lady has a baby in her tummy' and she said ..'no,she's just fat!' i was in shock!


----------



## sabby52

My 3 year old is always reminding me I have a big butt and a big tummy !!! lol Oh and I have big boobies but not as big as Aunty Amanda's !!


----------



## Feltzy

I've got a couple of good ones from when we were on hols last week. Around the pool surrounded by people Evie announced that I've got another baby growing in my belly because its getting bigger, and then she later told me to get my fat bum out of her face lol.


----------



## Bix

My eldest told me the other day that I was an amazing cook. And just as my heart was melting, in the very next breath he killed the moment as he told me I needed a haircut. Thanks son...


----------



## morri

Can't say that kids aren't honest :p


----------



## Bix

Well Sam did it again this morning. As we were putting on our coats to head out this morning, Sam looked at me, started laughing and said "You look so funny mummy!" I asked him why and he told me to go and look in the mirror. So I did, expecting my hair to be sticking up or something, but nothing was out of the ordinary! I looked the same as always! Talk about giving me a complex! lol Little blighter!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I once called my mom fat when I was really young. It was because she was leaning over and her shirt was a big one and was drooping. she's not fat at all! I still feel bad though...


----------



## Twister

Sorry to invade (just having a browse) but I can't wait till we have kids and they get to the age where they start saying things like that, I find it so funny the things kids come out with sometimes!


----------



## hellohefalump

Twister, good luck for your BFP!

Another thing Beanie said:

'We mustn't eat sick because then we will do another sick!' <--- the child has wisdom!

and...

Beanie: 'why mustn't we fall down holes?'
me: because we will get hurt
Beanie: 'and then we will be DEAD!!!'


----------



## chichestermum

lol iv giggled my way through this thread! i love it!!

my DD has told me that i have to go downstairs after her, i asked her why and she said because i was wobbly, i said because the baby and she said no because your old!...Thanks!

best was when we went shopping the other day and pointed out that nanny needed these tablets (1s that eased the symptoms of menopause) and she also needed fixadent (the dentures stuff) she didnt have a clue what they were, just random products to her but i couldnt stop laughing!! i even went and bought them with her shouting there for my nanny coz she really needs them :') everybody was in stitches well until we got to nannys house when she culdnt see the funny side as she has just started going through menopause but wont admit it and she has all her own teeth lol!

I want to hear what else our lovely children come out with!!


ps sorry 4 all the typos, i hav the laptop resting on my boobs as flat is the oncly comfy position with this wriggly bump lol! xx


----------

